# Days off work for wedding.



## slookie

Just wondering if I would be entitled to any days off work for my wedding on Sat 20 dec this year. Wasn't sure and just want to know my entitlements before i say it to my employers.
Thanks


----------



## sam h

AFAIK, unless your company has a particular policy to grant days off for your wedding, there is no automatic entitlement to anything - you just book your holidays as normal.


----------



## slookie

Whats AFAIK


----------



## mf1

As far as I know.

You didn't seriously think your wedding entitled you to more holidays? Paid for by your employer? You just take your days off as part of your normal holiday entitlement. 

mf


----------



## Tarad

I got 5 days paid and an optional 5 days unpaid from my employer


----------



## slookie

Quote..You didn't seriously think your wedding entitled you to more holidays? Paid for by your employer? You just take your days off as part of your normal holiday entitlement. 


 Knew that every company was different, but just checking if there was a state entitlement


----------



## theoneill

slookie said:


> Quote..You didn't seriously think your wedding entitled you to more holidays? Paid for by your employer? You just take your days off as part of your normal holiday entitlement.
> 
> 
> Knew that every company was different, but just checking if there was a state entitlement



I wish there was, all my girlfriends friends are getting married and it's costing me dear on holidays.


----------



## sam h

> I wish there was, all my girlfriends friends are getting married and it's costing me dear on holidays.


 
Unless you're the one marrying all these girls, you've misunderstood the OP !!


----------



## slookie

Ya but this is MY OWN wedding


----------



## theoneill

sam h said:


> Unless you're the one marrying all these girls, you've misunderstood the OP !!



EEK so I have.


----------



## sandrat

I got 5 days extra from my employer when I got married (private sector)


----------



## mathepac

sandrat said:


> I got 5 days extra from my employer when I got married (private sector)



Nice little pressie, good boss.


----------



## DubShelley

My last employer automtically gives 3 days AL for your own wedding and 1 day for the wedding of a child/sibling...depends on the individual company.

My current employer doesn't even pay sick days....ah I miss the old days!!


----------



## Henny Penny

A collegue of mine got married during the summer and got a week off work ... (pubic sector) - when I worked in the private sector I didn't get any time off... thinking about ditching Mr. HP and getting married again!


----------



## my2leftfeet

About 10 years ago my friend worked for one of the big banks and she benefitted from their policy to give one paid week off  "for your first marriage"!


----------



## sally2007

my2leftfeet said:


> About 10 years ago my friend worked for one of the big banks and she benefitted from their policy to give one paid week off "for your first marriage"!


 
A friend of mine still works for the big banks and got two weeks fully paid leave!!


----------



## MandaC

Worked in a small office, staff of seven, person getting married got five days leave plus €1,000 bonus, rest of staff got days leave not taken out of holidays to go to wedding.


----------



## Nutso

I got an extra 7 days hols from my employer the year I got married.  Very generous!


----------



## j26

The civil service gives you up to 5 extra days on your annual leave, but will only bring it to a max of 25 days, so if you normally have more than 25 days annual leave you get nothing.


----------



## Megan

MandaC said:


> Worked in a small office, staff of seven, person getting married got five days leave plus €1,000 bonus, rest of staff got days leave not taken out of holidays to go to wedding.



Did they get the day off even if they were not invited to the wedding?


----------



## Celtwytch

Henny Penny said:


> A collegue of mine got married during the summer and got a week off work ... (pubic sector)


 
I'm afraid to ask what kind of work they do in that sector


----------



## z103

> The civil service gives you up to 5 extra days on your annual leave, but will only bring it to a max of 25 days, so if you normally have more than 25 days annual leave you get nothing.


Why?

It's because of such waste of tax payers' money, that the country is in this mess.


----------



## MandaC

Megan said:


> Did they get the day off even if they were not invited to the wedding?




Only seven in total in the office - so everyone was invited and went.  Got a temp in for the day to man the phones, but everyone else was off.


----------



## becky

I'm in the public sector and your annual leave is brought up the 25 for the year you get married.  

I have never heard of anyone getting an extra week off to get married.  People are expected to take it out of annual leave which is approx 25 for most admin grades.


----------



## porterbray

Clerical Officers start on 20 days annual leave and Executive and Staff Officers on 21 days in the civil service, so these are brought up 25 days in the year of marriage. Anyone else whose leave is 25 days or over gets no extra leave for marriage


----------



## j26

leghorn said:


> Why?
> 
> It's because of such waste of tax payers' money, that the country is in this mess.



In fairness theres a lot of private sector workers who get more as this thread shows, i.e. 


Banks 2 weeks
Small organisation 7 days plus €1,000
3 days automatic (not dependant on what leave you have already)
5 days
5 days with optional unpaid leave.

That is waste too - after all, those costs feed into what we have to pay for our goods and services and means prices are higher than they otherwise would be.  Maybe that's why the country is in a mess - an uncompetitive private sector


----------



## Latrade

leghorn said:


> Why?
> 
> It's because of such waste of tax payers' money, that the country is in this mess.


 
Though you'd also have to consider the additional income generated by the state through VAT based upon the amount a wedding costs.


----------



## Caveat

j26 said:


> That is waste too - after all, those costs feed into what we have to pay for our goods and services and means prices are higher than they otherwise would be.


 
But of course this only makes sense if: 

You feel that everything you buy is overpriced.
That you never get value for money.
...and that you don't have choice.
I doubt the first two points are true.  The third certainly isn't.


----------



## tuirse

In response to J26's post

<<In fairness theres a lot of private sector workers who get more as this thread shows, i.e. 


Banks 2 weeks
Small organisation 7 days plus €1,000
3 days automatic (not dependant on what leave you have already)
5 days
5 days with optional unpaid leave.
That is waste too - after all, those costs feed into what we have to pay for our goods and services and means prices are higher than they otherwise would be. Maybe that's why the country is in a mess - an uncompetitive private sector >> 

I would like to point out that the public in general have a choice to avail of the goods & services offered by private sector companies and can chose alternative suppliers if they so decide travel abroad, shop online. I have no choice but to pay for the waste is the public service for example
" I pay my own private medical insurance so why should i be burdened with additional 2% health levy, PPARS fiasco"
" If I've no children why should i pay for teachers long holidays and salaries"
If I live outside Dublin why should i have had to pay for massive LUAS overruns, Port Tunnell Fiasco and M50 Joke.

I've no job security, no guaranteed pension. The market decides what I'm worth and I've to prove it.

I do not get paid time off time in lieu for additional hours worked. I guarantee you that in many small and quite a few large oublic companies before and after preiods on time off you're working late most evenings to get your work done in advance - as much as possible as there is no one else to take up the slack - you live and die by your own sword, and there's no such thing as a free lunch -in the private sector!?!? 

Incidentially my employer gave me 3 days additional leave when I got married but my pound of flesh is well and truly given


----------



## dereko1969

tuirse said:


> " If I've no children why should i pay for teachers long holidays and salaries"
> 
> Incidentially my employer gave me 3 days additional leave when I got married but my pound of flesh is well and truly given


option 1 set up your own country
are you saying that people who don't 'breed' should not have to pay that part of their income tax that funds education? those that pay private health insurance should not have to pay that part of their income tax that funds health?
did you really think before posting? how can any country exist without taxing all citizens? all this tied up in a rant about a small number of public servants being allowed a few extra days holiday when they get married that you yourself have been granted by your own employer!!


----------



## z103

> all this tied up in a rant about a small number of public servants being allowed a few extra days holiday when they get married that you yourself have been granted by your own employer!!


Tax payers' money (my money) should not be used to give public sector people extra, free, paid holidays.
I didn't get extra holidays for my wedding. I don't even get 20 normally, so why should I be forced to pay for public sector people to get extra?

It's wasteful and unfair.


----------



## j26

leghorn said:


> I don't even get 20 normally, ...


 
The legal minimum leave is 20 days.


----------



## z103

> The legal minimum leave is 20 days.


I'm a S class director, so this doesn't apply.


----------



## porterbray

leghorn said:


> Tax payers' money (my money) should not be used to give public sector people extra, free, paid holidays.
> I didn't get extra holidays for my wedding. I don't even get 20 normally, so why should I be forced to pay for public sector people to get extra?
> 
> It's wasteful and unfair.


 
I didn't get any extra holidays for my wedding either, and I'm in the the civil service. By the way, public servants pay tax at the same rate as everyone else, so I also pay for public sector workers to get what this thread has established that many in the private sector also get.


----------



## z103

> I didn't get any extra holidays for my wedding either, and I'm in the the civil service.


The point is that no one in the public sector should get additional paid holidays for weddings.



> By the way, public servants pay tax at the same rate as everyone else, so I also pay for public sector workers to get what this thread has established that many in the private sector also get.


I always think of this as a kind of zero sum game. Maybe it would be easier - less admin - if public sector people just got paid less and didn't pay PRSI/PAYE.
Many public sector people pay less PRSI than their private sector counterparts and public servants get paid more.


----------



## j26

Caveat said:


> But of course this only makes sense if:
> 
> You feel that everything you buy is overpriced.
> That you never get value for money.
> ...and that you don't have choice.
> I doubt the first two points are true.  The third certainly isn't.



I'll indulge this little OT a bit.


Yes, almost everything is overpriced
Yes, I rarely feel I get value for money
When it boils down to it, how much actual choice is there out there.  Gant v Tricot Marine? - they're still geansai's.  Seven different colours of toilet roll - who cares?  Consumerism replaces freedom of thought with freedom to consume goods, and sells the message that you can only really be an individual by being like everyone else and buying X brand.  It's actually difficult to resist because the pressure to conform to the consumption model is everywhere, so in fact there's less choice than you think.
And to get back to the issue I was addressing, if costs are higher, of course prices will be higher - why the hell else would Ryanair spend such effort on keeping costs down?  Please don't give me the crap that the private sector deserve these perks because they work harder, while the public sector sit on their fat arses and therefore don't.  That is simply not true.


----------



## Caveat

Caveat said:


> But of course this only makes sense if:
> 
> You feel that *everything *you buy is overpriced.
> That you *never* get value for money.
> ...and that you *don't have* choice.
> I doubt the first two points are true. The third certainly isn't.


 


j26 said:


> I'll indulge this little OT a bit.
> 
> 
> Yes, *almost* *everything* is overpriced
> Yes, I *rarely* feel I get value for money
> When it boils down to it, how much actual choice is there out there. Gant v Tricot Marine? - they're still geansai's. Seven different colours of toilet roll - who cares? Consumerism replaces freedom of thought with freedom to consume goods, and sells the message that you can only really be an individual by being like everyone else and buying X brand. It's actually difficult to resist because the pressure to conform to the consumption model is everywhere, so in fact there's less choice than you think.


OK, so as I suspected, you don't seem to think that the 3 bullet points are true then. That's fine.


----------



## dereko1969

leghorn said:


> I'm a S class director, so this doesn't apply.


so you get the benefit of being able to claim a load of expenses against your income and probably end up with an effective tax rate of around 20%? and you complain about the tax system? 

there should probably be a new letting off steam thread where people like you can go and rant about the public service and the staff therein.


----------



## z103

> so you get the benefit of being able to claim a load of expenses against your income and probably end up with an effective tax rate of around 20%? and you complain about the tax system?


Please tell me which mythical expenses I can claim? - I'd love to know.
I wasn't complaining about the tax system, just the wasteful public sector. However, I'd far, far prefer to have my PAYE tax credits back, than the 'benefit' of these elusive expenses.


----------



## Pique318

Ah but shure aren't ya a director ? Shure ya must be making a fortune  etc.etc.etc.

Posts like that are ridiculous and pointless as everything is assumed and we all know what they say about assumptions. 


As for dereko1969's response to tuirse, I think (not assume) that tuirse was being flippant and exaggerating to make a point. I doubt setting up their own country is quite that straightforward.


----------



## csirl

> option 1 set up your own country


 
Or you could go live in Somalia where they've no public service and no taxes.


----------



## ajapale

Moved from  Askaboutlaw to  Work, Careers


----------

